#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Bloquer porta em switch para evitar que um ponto de rede seja usado

## ccbsumare

Pessoal, queria saber se tem outra opção que não seja deixar a porta do Patch Panel livre desta forma quem plugar no ponto de rede não vai receber IP automatico por exemplo.

Ou se tem como fazer o bloqueio de porta no switch gerenciavel correspondente com a porta do Patch Panel deste jeito mesmo que alguém plugue um cabo de rede na determinado ponto de rede não recebe IP.


OBS: não uso IP Fixo na rede há não ser em servidores ou outro dispositivo especial então não posso fazer nenhum configuração no dhcp da rede.

Abraço

----------


## samuelrealnet

Existe a opção de desabilitar a porta no switch? Caso haja esta opção é só desabilitar a porta que nem conectividade vai dar.

----------


## ccbsumare

> Existe a opção de desabilitar a porta no switch? Caso haja esta opção é só desabilitar a porta que nem conectividade vai dar.


Essa é minha dúvida se os switch gerenciaveis tem a opção de desabilitar.

Abraço

----------


## faelldantas

Sim, alguns gerenciáveis possui essa função sim.

Ou então, porque não desativa o dhcp?

----------


## ccbsumare

Irei verificar se o modelo da 3Com 24 porta 1000G e 4 STP,

caso opte pelo dhcp como desabilitar um ponto da rede não recebe IP?

----------


## samuelrealnet

Se desativar somente o DHCP e chegar uma pessoa e souber algum IP da sua rede interna, seria somente a pessoa colocar o IP manualmente na placa de rede e vai funcionar.
Agora se você desabilitar a interface no switch não tem o que ele fazer.
Me passa o modelo do switch quem sabe eu possa te ajudar a desabilitar a interface.

----------


## ccbsumare

Ok o modelo seria este Switch Gerenciável Gigabit 3com 2928 24 Pt Giga + 3crbsg2893.

obrigado brother

----------


## rogfanther

Se não tiver, um "quebra galho" seria colocar a porta numa VLAN abandonada..

----------


## faelldantas

Só colocaria o ip "manual" se soubesse sua numeração, classe, essas coisas!

----------


## samuelrealnet

Você tem acesso ao webconfig do switch?
Se tiver acesso faz um teste de clicar na interface que deseja desabilitar, e veja as opções que ele mostra, se não der certo tira um print da tela e manda pra gente.

----------


## ccbsumare

Pessoal no Webconfig do switch para bloquear a porta seria nesta parte?

Por exemplo a porta 9 quero deixar desabilitada. 



Ou seria aqui?



Abraço

----------


## samuelrealnet

Voce pode tentar as 2 opções, uma provavelmente deve dar certo.

----------


## ccbsumare

uma outra duvida estava verificando se tinha a opção de Spanning Tree e não encontro será que estes novos switch já vem com o protocolo habilitado por default?

São estes switch
3com 2928 24 Pt Giga + STF - 3crbsg2893 
HPN V1910-24G + STF (Gerenciavel)

Abraço

----------


## samuelrealnet

Cara tem q ver no manual dele, ou entrar no suporte online da 3com (hp).

----------


## Magazine

Todo switch já vem com o STP ativado.

----------

